# Help!!!!!!!!!



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

My Betta Splenden is sick with Ick and fin rot at the same time. He is very sick so please respond.


----------



## Bettawhisperer (Oct 1, 2010)

Put salt in his water and do 100% water changes for about a week daily.


----------



## Chard56 (Oct 10, 2010)

For ICH raise the temperature to 82 and treat with Ich cure. A teaspoon of salt and 8 copper pennies per gallon will also work. For finrot I treat it with tetracycline and salt.


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

His finrot is almost to his body. He still has some white spots. I heard to put him in saltwater for about 3 seconds and that may have worked but I have no clue what else to do.


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

RIP splenden RIP. He was a very very good fish. I will remember him always


----------



## chronoboy (Jan 17, 2011)

that sucks..... i had two gouramis come down with bad fin/tail rot where they had pretty much no fins left and couldnt swim that well and laid on their sides at the bottom of the tank all the time, but with melafix 50% water change every other day "i know melafix says no water change for the first week but i had a small hospital tank" and then just gave them time and now they are healthy fish with thier beautifull fins are all back, i was really suprised they even made it yet alone how fast thier fins grew back.... so i would recomend API products for ick and fin rot. oh ya i did add a little bit of salt too but not as much as i was suppose too.


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

Sorry Betta Man... You can have all of my FW fish if you want?...


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

cool! what types of freshwater fish do you have.


----------

